# FCSCC Autox, Stratford CT Apr 18



## HutchMHK (Nov 8, 2008)

Blog post about my 1st event this year with the Fairfield County Sports Car Club:

http://www.nasasimracing.com/homepage/show_blog_posts/3418

My next one is June 20 if anyone is interested in joining me (I'll be missing the May event, going to Limerock for the Rolex Series instead).

Mike


----------

